# My SA 1911-A1 45 Cal.



## Aheadshot (Oct 17, 2014)

This is my Springfield Armory Model 1911-A1 45 Cal.Auto. I bought it at the Fort Knox PX Change Nov.4 2014.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Very nice! I have the MC Operator from the SA.


----------

